# spring fever - gonna buy a boat



## jeremy860 (Mar 11, 2006)

after we had such a spring teaser the other day (march 10th) it got me back into the spring fishing fever, I cant wait till the ice melts. I actually just got heavy into fishing last summer when me and my brother-in-law went out and caught some nice pikes, did'nt have a boat last summer so we were just on the shore the whole time, but this year I will have a boat. I will be purchasing my first boat on monday (13th). so this year is gonna be awesome. I think i am gonna start sorting my tackle, gotta get prepared! LOL :beer:


----------

